# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ حماد الأنصاري

## عبدالله التيمي

*الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله*


هو الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري الخزرجي السعدي - نسبة إلى سعد بن عبادة - الصحابي الجليل - , ولد سنة 1343 هـ ببلدة يقال لها ( تاد مكة ) في مالي بأفريقيا .*

كانت علامات النجابة باديةُ عليه منذ الصغر , محباً للعلم , حيث نشأ عند عمه الملقب بالبحر لسعة علمه ودقة فهمه , حيث حفظ القرآن مبكراً وعمره ثمان سنوات , وعلوم الآلة , وكذلك الحديث , والكثير من المتون والمنظومات قبل سن الرشد , فقد كان يحفظ ( الملحة ) للحريري , و( الكافية والالفية ) لابن مالك , و ( الالفية ) للسيوطي , و( جمع الجوامع ) للسبكي , والمعلقات السبع وقصائد العرب ,,, وغيرها .*

خرج من بلده , مهاجراً بسبب الإستعمار الفرنسي .*

وكان عمره إحدى وعشرون سنة , فتوجه إلى الحرمين , فلما حط رحاله في الحرم المكي , أخذ ينهل من العلم في حلقات المسجد الحرام , وكان من شيوخه فيها , الشيخ حامد الفقي , والشيخ عبدالله المشاط , والشيخ محمد أمين الحلبي ….*

وما لبث حتى أذن له الشيخ عبدالله بن حسن آل الشيخ بالتدريس في حلقات الحرم المكي .*

ثم انتقل رحمه الله إلى المدينة المنورة , والتحق بدار العلوم , ودَرَسَ على عدد من العلماء فيها , منهم : محمد الحافظ , وعمر بري , وعبده خديع , وغيرهم …*

ثم رجع إلى مكة , وفي موسم الحج , حصل لقاء مع الشيخ عبداللطيف بن ابراهيم والشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم آل الشيخ , فأشارا عليه بالذهاب إلى الرياض , فذهب , وأصبح يُدَرِّس في كلية الشريعة , ثم انتقل إلى معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي , ثم عاد إلى الكلية , ثم نُقل إلى الجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة .*


وقد اشتهر رحمه الله بحبه للعلم وطلابه , حيث كان يقضي غالب وقته في المذاكرة معهم , وكان مقصد الكثير من العلماء وطلاب العلم في بيته العامر بالمدينة المورة , حيث يجدون عنده بغيتهم , وكانت مكتبته مشهورة لدى طلاب العلم باحتوائها على المراجع والمصنفات في شتى فنون الشريعة , وكان ييسر لهم ما يريدون من الكتب بتصويره لهم , وكن رحمه الله يهتم بجمع المخطوطات خصوصاً في علم الحديث , وقد كان له الفضل بعد الله في طباعة الكثير من كتب الحديث وإخراجها لطلاب العلم , ويقدر عدد الكتب في مكتبته بأكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مجلد أغلبها في علم الحديث .*


هذا وقد تتلمذ على يديه - رحمه الله - جمع غفير من طلاب العلم والمشايخ , ونذكر منهم : ( الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين , الشيخ بكر أبو زيد , والشيخ ربيع بن هادي , والشيخ صالح العبود , والشيخ صالح آل الشيخ , والشيخ علي الفقيهي , والشيخ صالح السحيمي , والشيخ عطية سالم ( قرأ عليه في النحو ) , والشيخ محمد بن ناصر العجمي من الكويت , والشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر , والشيخ عمر فلاته , وغيرهم من كبار طلاب العلم .....*



وقد ترك رحمه الله إرثاً عظيماً من المؤلفات في فنون مختلفة , فمنها : في النحو ( الأجوبة الوفية عن أسئلة الألفية ) وفي العقيدة , كتاب ( أبو الحسن الأشعري وعقيدته ) ومنها في الفقه ( تحفة السائل عن صوم المرضع والحامل ) وفي الحديث ( إتحاف ذوي الرسوخ بمن دلس من الشيوخ ) وكتاب ( سبيل الرشد في تخريج أحاديث بداية ابن رشد ) والكثير من المؤلفات النفيسة التي يحرص طلاب العلم على اقتنائها والإفادة منها , وقد شارك رحمه الله في جمع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مع ابن قاسم رحمه الله .*



من أقواله وأحواله رحمه الله - ذكرها إبنه عبدالأول الأنصاري :*

قال رحمه الله : ( كنت كلما رأيت مخطوطةً نسختها )*

وقال : ( كنت في شبابي أقرأ وأكتب إلى الفجر , ولا أنام إلا شيئاً قليلاً من الظهر )*

وقال : ( أعطيت الجامعة الإسلامية أربعمائة مخطوط , بعضها بخطّي )*

وقال : ( الكتب عندي أفضل من قصور الملوك )*

وقال : ( عندي إجازات في كل علم حتى في الهندسة ! )*

وقال : ( كنا لا ندرس شيئاً من العلم حتى نحفظه )*

قال ابنه عبدالأول : كان كثيراً ما يجلس في صالة المنزل قبل الظهيرة وبعدها , ويأخذ أي كتاب من مكتبته , ويقرأ بصوتٍ عالٍ على طريقة أهل بلده , وكان لها نغمة خاصة .*

وقال رحمه الله : ( أخذت في مكتبة الحرم سبع سنوات أنسخ المخطوطات , ولم يكن هناك تصوير )*

وكان يقول : ( أنا لست بمفتي , أنا خادم طلبة العلم )*

ولما أرادوا فتح جامعة إسلامية أشار على الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم أن تكون في المدينة , وقال : ( سبق وأن كانت في المدينة جامعة إسلامية ألا وهي أبو بكر رضي الله عنه , يمثل العرب , وبلال يمثل الحبشة , وهكذا .. )*

وقال : ( كان لي شيخ يقول لي : لا بد أن تسافر إلى نجد فإنك إذا عشت معهم كأنك تعيش مع الصحابة ) - لكثرة العلماء فيها وصفاء معتقدهم .*

وقال : ( أيامي في الرياض , كانت الأيام الذهبية )*



ومن وصاياه وحِكَمِه رحمه الله :*

قوله : ( ما أكثر ما كُتِب وما أقلّ ما قُرئ )*

وقوله : ( أنا لاحظت طلبة العلم في هذا العصر لا يتذاكرون )*

وقال لبعض الطلبة : ( خذوا كتاب ابن جماعة في آداب السامع والمتعلم , واقرأوا كل يوم فصلاً منه )*

وقال رحمه الله : ( إن طلبة العلم اليوم شَغَلَهُم العدو – أي الكفار – عن الطلب , وأن طلب العلم واجب عليهم في هذا الوقت )*

وقال عن النساء ( إنهن في هذا الزمان امتزن بالنشاط والاستعداد للبحث )*

وقال عن الدعوة ( إنها ميدان لا ينبغي أن يدخل فيه إلا أهل البصيرة )*

وقال رحمه الله ( على العلماء أن يُحدِّثوا الناس بما يعقلون , وأن لا يُدخلوهم في المتاهات )*

وقال عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين : ( لا تقربوهم , فكل ما عندهم شُبَه )*

وقال : ( إن هذا العصر مريب , وخاصة بعد فتنة الحرم , وأنا أعمل بالحديث الضعيف " احترسوا من الناس بسوء الظن " وأنا أتحفظ كثيراً من أهل هذا العصر وبالأخص من الشباب )*

وقال عن علم النفس : ( يسمونه تربية وأنا أسميه "تردية " )*

وقال لطالب علم : ( لا تكثر قراءة الكتب التي فيها الشذوذ العلمي )*

وقال عن فتنة الخليج : ( إنها أحدثت سكوناً وكسلاً بين طلاب العلم)*

وقال عن الصحوة التي تُذكر في هذا الزمان ( هذه ليست صحوة , بل غفلة عن طلب العلم )*

ومناقبه رحمه الله وفضائلة كثير لا حصر لها .

__________________

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة هذا من ميراث النبوة ..
اظن الصحيح ان تقول كان عمره احدى وعشرين عاما

----------

